# Merry Xmas from my smallest



## Sheepshape (Dec 18, 2016)

So, this is what happens when the door is left open. Lleila still thinks I'm her mum....and even has the audacity to start chewing on a model sheep!

She's the tiny little lamb in my avatar (+ 9 months) who weighed in at under one pound. She's been absolutely trouble-free apart from needing bottle feeding (her twin brother was a 12lb plus whopper),  never having a day's illness, and is an absolute delight.

From me and my flock of thoroughly spoilt sheep.....have a happy and healthy Xmas and New Year (just recovering from bowel surgery myself..... have to be fit for March lambing!)






Sheepshape


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 19, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 19, 2016)

That picture truly fits the season.  Merry Christmas


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks and Merry Christmas to you.  Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 19, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you and yours, too - it's amazing how well Lleila has done!  Hope you recover fast, too, and enjoy the holidays.


----------



## CapraCurry (Dec 19, 2016)

I hope you recover quickly and easily! Merry Christmas 
Do you mind if I ask what breed of sheep she is?
 Aside from the Jacob ewes we raise over here and the Suffolk/Hamps I raised last year, I'm quite ignorant of the different sheep breeds that exist out there.


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 19, 2016)

Lleila is a mule (Beulah Speckled Face mum and Blue Faced Leicester father)

Here's a pic of a Beulah ewe and a Leicester ewe (battling the disgusting weather we are having right now).


----------



## TAH (Dec 19, 2016)

Hope you have a happy Christmas


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. what a great picture! Merry Christmas to you over there across the pond. Glad your surgery went well and you'll be ready for spring lambing. Finish healing!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 19, 2016)

Haha! I showed this to my daughter and she was very concerned about the well being of your stocking.  I assured her the sheep (probably)  didn't eat it and she thought it was cute.  

Merry Christmas! And heal quickly!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 19, 2016)

Lleila  is such a lovely girl and a testament to your love and care of her! Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 19, 2016)

NH homesteader, I think Lleila was taking the rise out of us all! She was 'tasting' a toy sheep which is on the top of our dog's Xmas stocking......the writing on that stocking says "For my dog.... love from Santa Paws'......

Here is the young man in question




 

Jared (the Border Collie) comes from excellent working stock. Our neighbouring farmer offered us any of the litter of 7 pups, and there must be a trend here. Jared was the runt, about a quarter of the size of any of the others. My daughter, of course, chose him. Nearly 10 years later and he is the most wonderful, faithful dog anyone could meet. Great with children,cats, chickens etc, but no idea what to do with sheep (not his fault, he was never trained)

I could chatter on all day about my animals, many of whom are special (I keep all the 'challenged' ones).

If anyone has pics. of their 'survivors' please post them on this thread.


----------

